
[Android] Finally! Play YouTube with the screen off (no root) - derpdeveloper
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.derpdeveloper.blackscreenoflife&hl=en
======
xlm1717
You already could play a lot of YouTube videos with the screen off, or with
the YouTube app in the background. This app would come in handy for the music
videos which Google apparently is not allowed to play in the background.

~~~
derpdeveloper
How can you do that (without rooting)? I developed this app because I could
not find any to turn off the screen while keeping youtube playing without
rooting.

~~~
jordonwii
One of the selling points of Google's Play music is letting you play videos in
the background (part of YouTube Music Key).

~~~
derpdeveloper
You are right, but also I didn't want to pay :P

------
cm0000cm
Another alternative is YT Mobile for background YouTube play:
[http://ytmobile.tk/](http://ytmobile.tk/)

~~~
derpdeveloper
Thanks for the suggestion mate. However, I don't like installing apps from
unknown sources, and I also wanted to use YouTube stock app, that's why I
ended up developing this app ;)

------
on_and_off
Does this follow Youtube's TOS ? I would not be too surprised to see it
removed from the store.

